# ADA Vuppa II - calling all owners



## Andrew Butler (7 Nov 2020)

I'm looking for some input from anyone who owns or has experience of a Vuppa II please.
To start us off @Geoffrey Rea @Shinobi and @Siege have experience I believe so hopefully you will give your input.


What height do you run the skimmer in relation to your water level; do you allow water in through the slot only or so it enters over the top and if so by how much, be as specific as you can. Different places say different things and the same with photos and videos I've come across.
How do you deal with evaporation; do you use an ATO, keep a watering can at hand or something else. I probably lose 5mm of water over the course of a few days, something I need to measure to know for sure.
How do you find the noise; something I hadn't been aware of is the continual switching noise it makes, ADA acknowledge thisas you will see, to be honest I'd expect more from such a company and particularly at a price this product is. It's a kind of low tone clicking every few seconds which I've found annoying. I'd hope it was due to the height I had it sat at but from things I've heard so far it may not be.
*ADA state:*
_*"VUPPA-II, an effective surface oil skimmer, uses a floating switch to avoid cavitation in the pump. The floating switch repeatedly turns on and off according to the amount of water coming into the main unit of VUPPA-II. The switching noise may occur, but that is not malfunctioning."*_
What do you think to the adjustment method in general and do you find adjusting by hand is enough or you need a screwdriver.
What's your opinion of the fitting being steel either side of the glass with no cushioning
If you have any other input, feedback or reviews on the product then here's the place to post it.


----------



## Luketendo (7 Nov 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'm looking for some input from anyone who owns or has experience of a Vuppa II please.
> To start us off @Geoffrey Rea @Shinobi and @Siege have experience I believe so hopefully you will give your input.
> 
> 
> ...



Height: Lowest position in tank which allows water to enter through the slot only. Water is not meant to enter over the top.
Top up: manually every day from a bucket of water left over from weekly water change.
Noise: I don't notice it at the moment because either I have my AC or fans running. In winter it could be a bit annoying at night when trying to sleep. Like ADA say the noise is part of the design.
Adjustment: You need a screwdriver otherwise it's never going to clamp strong enough to make the top of the skimmer perpendicular to the water surface surely.
Clamp: There's no problem with it being steel.

If you have certain types of fish (blue rams for me) are able to get stuck behind the skimmer then just cut a piece of the spare sponge and block the corner off at the bottom of the skimmer by placing the sponge with tweezers.


----------



## Siege (7 Nov 2020)

I found the knocking noise a little annoying at 1st. Then lowered it a tad more and it stopped.
It only does it now and then when the hole gets blocked by a leaf for example.

Water only enters the hole not from above. It is simple to move up and down and it stays where you put it. I probably have it a tad lower than it’s designed to be but water still doesn’t enter from above. It’s amazing how thick the surface of water is if that makes sense!

In the summer I don’t really need to top up lost water, but as it’s cooler at the moment (my house is quite chilly overnight) I lose a little. I just put a litre of water from a jug. This is filled straight from the tap. Don’t even dechlorinate it. Nice and simple.

when the water drops a bit it doesn’t make a noise really, perhaps a little gurgling.

Re fixing - on 1st use I used a screw driver. It’s tight but not too tight. I can take it off and put it back without further adjustment. It doesn’t mark the glass.

I’m pleased with it, it skims well, not as well as the Eheim skim 350 and is less powerful. But shrimp donot get in it and looks excellent in the tank.

Hope that is of use.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Nov 2020)

Thanks for the input @Luketendo and @Siege 

I think there are so many conflicting and undefined things surrounding the unit, especially ADA putting out official comment about the noise over two years ago - I thought they might have done something to try and cure the problem.


Luketendo said:


> Like ADA say the noise is part of the design.


ADA don't disclose the switching noise on the main product page, which I think is something that should be included there personally if they have this information elsewhere on their website.
You will see some companies online have added this information so I'd guess many people experience this.

ADA show the height of the skimmer in a video on YouTube and I've now found the instructions in English for anyone interested. (Mine didn't arrive with any)
Notice on the video he adjusts the nut by hand yet the instructions say to use a flathead screwdriver.

@Geoffrey Rea commented on a different thread when I asked about the height the following:
_"It works on a slider to adjust height. Set it so the top rim of the unit is just affecting the surface tension of the water, but the surrounding water is all being pulled towards the slit/intake so only enters there.
Setting up the Vuppa carefully like this avoids the knocking on/off sound people report from the float switch engaging/disengaging the pump. You get smooth, silent running."_

It seems like it is something that requires a very careful adjustment to get running jut right, and by the sounds of things should cure this problem.


----------



## Ed Wiser (7 Nov 2020)

I have both models and never hear any noise. 



I use an ATO being a Saltwater hobbyist also and have used ATO’s for 30 years now wouldn’t run an aquarium without one.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Nov 2020)

Hey @Ed Wiser thanks for the input.
Is this the level you run your skimmer in relation to the water level?

I've also very much been an ATO man in the past, the same as yourself, marines took me this route.
If you do run a minimal waterline and external filter what have you found the best ATO solution? Forever wanting to keep things minimal looking I've always opted for optical sensors in the tank as the only option I've found to allow me to have a minimal rim-water level and have relied on AutoAqua for the ATO itself but there's that annoying bright light with them.
Float valves are big and bulky in a small aquarium in my opinion so any input over this is also welcome, in a message if you'd rather to keep this thread about the Vuppa II alone.


----------



## Luketendo (8 Nov 2020)

It's true that if you run it at it's lowest position in the tank the knocking sound basically disappears since at this level there is a maximal flow of water entering the skimmer and therefore minimal movement of the float switch. However with the weather where I live evaporation can make it come back over the day, as can any surface movement. ATO would be a benefit but then I am always getting plant material blocking the skimmer as well.

The picture above is not how ADA suggest running it as in theory it reduce skimming efficiency and not something that I have tried (I think it would be impossible for me since I run my tank water level high). I can see how it stops the noise since it stops the float switch from working at all.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Nov 2020)




----------



## adavin (8 Nov 2020)

I run mine about 1cm from the top and it's quite any deaper.and it knocks.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 Nov 2020)

I’ve not seen images of the unit for a while and forgot how small the inlet is. Is it really that effective at skimming off surface film?

Just seen this diagram on the web, height seems quite explicit.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


adavin said:


> I run mine about 1cm from the top


I don't know anything about surface skimmers, but you need to pick the dead leaves off your Frogbit.

cheers Darrel


----------



## adavin (9 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know anything about surface skimmers, but you need to pick the dead leaves off your Frogbit.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Doing a water change today


----------



## Siege (9 Nov 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I’ve not seen images of the unit for a while and forgot how small the inlet is. Is it really that effective at skimming off surface film?
> 
> Just seen this diagram on the web, height seems quite explicit.


Yes the height in the diagram is correct. @adavin you are in danger of damaging the motor running it that far above the water. It needs to dropped down as per the diagram.

If the knocking noise comes, drop it down a tad further, it’ll stop! 👍😃


----------



## adavin (9 Nov 2020)

Siege said:


> Yes the height in the diagram is correct. @adavin you are in danger of damaging the motor running it that far above the water. It needs to dropped down as per the diagram.
> 
> If the knocking noise comes, drop it down a tad further, it’ll stop! 👍😃


I've just dropped mine deeper so it skims with sides and the slit and its spot on now..


----------



## Ed Wiser (9 Nov 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Hey @Ed Wiser thanks for the input.
> Is this the level you run your skimmer in relation to the water level?
> 
> I've also very much been an ATO man in the past, the same as yourself, marines took me this route.
> ...



Well I have 16 channels of dosing pumps in my aquarium support shelve. So I just use one of the heads to do the ATO function. Using a float valve. With a modified GHL probe sensor mount. 


Video of it skimming. 
http://www.youtube.com/shorts/yvT3rg0jsWY


----------



## theAsd (25 Dec 2020)

I keep my Vuppa II in my room, and couldn't stand the persistent knocking noise. Lowering it so the water level was over the rim did not change anything. 

What did work, however, was cutting around a 1 cm piece of air line tubing in half length-wise. Placing this under the float switch removed the noise completely. 

Obviously this defeats the purpose of the float switch entirely, but one isn't needed in my case.


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Dec 2020)

The easy way is just use an ATO system. So many on the market. I use them on my freshwater systems. It just makes LGE so much easier. Been using them for 30 years now.


----------



## Thumper (1 Jan 2021)

Well, i figured a solution. No clacking for me since a few weeks and still a working flow switch.
There are "40A Thin 1,5mm" O rings in the mechanical keyboard community for dampening the travel sound of keystrokes. Those fit extremly well on the floatswitch. One on the top, one on the bottom. The switch still works but there is no more clacking.
I'm still baffled, that a company like ADA either cheaps out on 2ct o rings or didnt think far enough...


----------



## Zeus. (19 Feb 2021)

Thumper said:


> Well, i figured a solution.


Well only had it a few days and was constantly topping tank, clank clank clank!!!, few options , reduce the voltage, mod slot or 'O' ring trick, low on selection of 'O'rings as most of gear packed ready for pending move, so trimmed a little foam ( needed to be much thinner than picture below) bit worked nicely, just a much quieter sound on motor spinning up and down.


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Feb 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Well only had it a few days and was constantly topping tank, clank clank clank!!!


You need yourself an ATO (Auto Top Off)


----------



## Zeus. (19 Feb 2021)

Andrew Butler said:


> You need yourself an ATO (Auto Top Off)


On a bigger tank I would think about it, however with a 50litre an ATO is I little OTT  IMO. On a bigger tank the water loss would be less of an issue IMO. Might just mod a USB lead with a variable or fixed resistor it reduces the pumps output a little.
I am thinking about the ATO you have for sale, exchange of contracts for new house should be next week so holding off any more purchases ATM


----------



## Siege (19 Feb 2021)

The knocking noise doesn’t last for ever. A few days use and it stops.

lower it down a little more in the water and that should do it.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Feb 2021)

Siege said:


> The knocking noise doesn’t last for ever. A few days use and it stops.
> 
> lower it down a little more in the water and that should do it.


Yes, had that sorted pretty quick, Gower catching snails and planaria with turkey blaster ATM so a 100ml or so of water is all it took and clank clank, the mod I've done has shut it up, but motor can be on off at times, the top of skimmer needs to be 5-7mm below water to stop it completely.
But like you say early days when motor it working efficiently


----------

